# Need help converting an older Majestic from NG to LP



## deluzbee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this forum so hello and i'm glad to be here.  
I have a question I purchased an older Majestic natural gas fireplace on CL.  Model# RFG36A.  Its a free standing retro fireplace from the 70's I think.  Can anyone help me figure out how to convert it to liquid propane.  I tried calling Majestic and they say its obsolete and there is no parts available.  Anyone think otherwise let me know please.  Its a beautiful white enamel fireplace and I'd hate to loose it.


thanks
Jonathan


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 18, 2010)

probably needed a full vavle and burner assy, not just a regulator and new orifices
can you confirm?


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure.  The stove is complete and set up for NG.  I would imagine I do need those things.  Is the conversion possible ?


----------



## vvvv (Aug 18, 2010)

call majestic back & try talk to old guy familiar with the unit= he might tell u which parts required modification


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 18, 2010)

Majestic isn't even around anymore.  Some other company bought them out. I called the new company and all I got was a VM.  A dealer called for me and they said my fireplace was obsolete and that there is no conversion.  I think there has to be away.  Unless my unit just cant handle the heat from the propane.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.mhsc.com 
Customer Svc. # - 800-525-1898
You can obtain most manuals on the website, otherwise call the manual hotline: 800-525-1898 ext.2500
Use 800 525-1898 ext 7504 for vermont tech 10-21-2008 dg
------------------------------------------------------------------
Customer Svc. # - 800-525-1898

now owned by monehson hearth

it might take a new burner, in which case, no not convertable w/o it.
or it might just need a regulator, pilot and main burner orifice.


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  I tried calling and looking on line.  MH said that they would try to see if they can find a manual, but seemed pretty sure that they didn't have one.  I tried Tech support but no one was in.  I will try in the morning.  Much appreciated. I acnt seem to find much on this model.  Its a freestanding mid-century that looks like a bubble.


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a picture of the stove.  Maybe someone will recognize it or have more ideas. No luck so far with any dealers.   Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 19, 2010)

pretty useless heater


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 19, 2010)

thats true.  I live in San Diego so heat is not much of an issue. It would be nice if it did put out more heat.


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 19, 2010)

It may not be around for long if I can't convert it.  I may have to sell it or trade it for another fireplace.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Appalachian-UV3...5993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var;=#ht_890wt_704   from ebay , ventless would allow for damper installed in current fluepipe & closed so to heat room better.........ask seller if u can hook to gasline & burn. i think so but aint sure


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 19, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/Appalachian-UV3800-Vent-Free-Gas-Log-24-LP-/160458005993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var;=#ht_890wt_704   from ebay , ventless would allow for damper installed in current fluepipe & closed so to heat room better.........ask seller if u can hook to gasline & burn. i think so but aint sure



dont listen to this, they aren't even legal in CA


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 19, 2010)

ok, so it has a robert shaw valve, more than likely we can convert that.

steps:
does the stove have a label? if so, that will tell us ng and lpg specs--take a close up picture
check valve label, is it the robert shaw 7000?
remove vavle regulator-two philips screws, its the hi/lo knob...---take pic
remove pilot and main burner orifices--take pic
since the burner will be removed, take a pic of it, and any air/fuel shutter connected to burner or main burner

i have all the majestic books from the 80's as far as i know i'll dig when i get a minute, they haven't been digitized yet, sigh


----------



## vvvv (Aug 19, 2010)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why not?


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave.  I'll start taking the parts apart and I will take some pictures.  Be back later with that.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 19, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> Wood Heat Stoves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




put a gas log set in this freestanding gas stove? close damper so it vents into home--ventfree appliances are not allowed in living spaces in CA--
 who tested the gas log set for this application?
pook:
if you make a recomendation that is potentially dangerous, or not to code, approved or tested by manufaturers,etc, 
you should say so in the post, 
or, if you dont know, say so


----------



## vvvv (Aug 19, 2010)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> BLIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vent free is still legal in me. because it has the ODS. A DAMPER WOULD STILL HAVE HOLES FOR VAPOR TO EXHAUST which is main objection to ventless. I know this app would work safely but please tell me why not= I love to learn. ya, i forgot to mention the necessity of a CO detector but so did you...........I'm listening


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, I took apart everything.  Here are the pictures.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 19, 2010)

i'd bet the holes on the burner tube are too big for lp,good luck


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 19, 2010)

oops, its a honeywell. not sure how to convert that valve, any one know how>??

still need to take pilot tube off of pilot assy to get to pilot orifice......

the mb orifice looks very common, it could be braised shut, and re-drilled to a smaller size

*anyone have gas orifice vs btu rating chart handy??,* that will tell us the mb orifice size for a 21,000 btu burner
some care and experimenting will be needed to get the right size, my advice, start with a tiny orifice opening, and work your way up.

burner looks fine, does the air fuel shutter open all the way? it will need to be wide open for lpg typically


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 20, 2010)

What does the pilot tube look like. is this it ?


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 20, 2010)

I took it off is this it ? Do you think i'm better off just replacing the honeywell unit with a new propane unit and a new burner assembly.   Is something like that even available.  If its all the same relative size I can probably get it all into the fireplace.


----------



## vvvv (Aug 20, 2010)

the final say on this is your code inspector with whom you should first discuss whatever you decide to do before you do it. redrilling the burner tube would probably void UL listing of the stove


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Aug 20, 2010)

deluzbee said:
			
		

> I took it off is this it ? Do you think i'm better off just replacing the honeywell unit with a new propane unit and a new burner assembly.   Is something like that even available.  If its all the same relative size I can probably get it all into the fireplace.



the pilot orifice is on the other end of the pilot tube, under pilot hood

i dont know of any new valve/burner systems that could go into the unit, certainly none that would be approved for that use....


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 21, 2010)

BLIMP said:
			
		

> the final say on this is your code inspector with whom you should first discuss whatever you decide to do before you do it. redrilling the burner tube would probably void UL listing of the stove



No inspectors on this job.  This is a renegade Fireplace job.


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 21, 2010)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> deluzbee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking something like the Gas Fireplace Safety Pilot Kit with Remote Control Flame Management
by Skytech.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000CSSUN4/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ACP6JMVRXLHJ5 with a propane converter.  I would also add a new propane burner.  

burner 30in Dual Flame Box Burner Arctic Flame http://www.amazon.com/30in-Dual-Flame-Burner-Arctic/dp/B003LUJR28/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Any reason why that shouldn't work.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 21, 2010)

#54 Orifice Drill will get ya 21131 BTU with LP. Most LP suppliers should have a resizing kit with a reamer & plugs that get pressed into the burner orifice & then get drilled to size. I wouldn't worry about the hole diameters in the burner tube. Most of the older units didn't require a burner change, just the (2) LP sized orifices (burner & pilot), the LP valve regulator head & the air shutter adjustment.
OTOH, if you're trying to get heat out of this thing, it ain't gonna happen. It's not much more than a gas log, according to the rating plate. I see the words "decorative appliance"...You can't even put a thermostat on that baby - by code.


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Bob that sounds like good news. I'm new to all of this so thanks for bearing with me.  I really appreciate all of the help.   If I was going to bring all of my components (except the fireplace and burners) to a place to get resized, what kind of business should I look for.  Are there places/shops that do that kind of thing?
If I cant find someone local, I'm willing to mail it out, as long as its affordable.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd say go to a local hearth shop or a local heating & plumbing outfit.
A business that has to deal with these issues routinely should have the necessary tooling
for making gas conversions...


----------



## deluzbee (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you.  I found a guy who will do the conversion for $50.  Much appreciated.


----------

